# Chocolate



## Connery

What kind of is your favorite? 

Right now my favorite is...

Dark chocolate and orange slice


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Mr. H.

Apricots dipped in dark are really good.
I also like dark almond bark.

Bow wow!


----------



## devonte

I like cakes with strawberry flavour.


----------



## johnstephen1

I like only orange slice.


----------



## Snookie

*Brownies!*


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I second those!   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H.

Do you wish James Otto was a big ol' hunka chocolate?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ No. Why not? Because if James was chocolate, there would be nothing left of him because someone would eventually eat him and then I would miss him.

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Coyote

This...seriously rich and loaded


----------



## Connery

I have these I am waiting for Super Bowl Sunday to have ....


----------



## Bill Angel

Sugar Free Chocolate Fudge


----------



## Michelle420

I like dark chocolate and steer clear of milk chocolate.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

95 percent dark cocoa.  Bitter and awesome.


----------



## ChloeP80

Do those chocolate orange slices count towards your 5-a-day? 
I was given some chocolate chilli truffles recently. Heaven.


----------



## Connery

ChloeP80 said:


> Do those chocolate orange slices count towards your 5-a-day?
> I was given some chocolate chilli truffles recently. Heaven.




See that is how things are supposed to work....make sure ya get yer vitamin C...


----------



## ChloeP80

That's my kind of diet, bring it on


----------



## Wyld Kard

This stuff is really good!


----------



## hortysir

Chocolate


----------



## skye

Dark chocolate with marzipan!


----------



## hortysir

White chocolate is blaspheme


----------



## Connery

Having dark chocolate and Bing cherries right now...


----------



## hortysir

What's weird?
As much as I LOVE chocolate
And I LOVE Chic-o-Stix

I hate Butterfinger

That or coconut....
Anything else? Cover it in chocolate and I'm there


----------



## freedombecki

hortysir said:


> What's weird?
> As much as I LOVE chocolate
> And I LOVE Chic-o-Stix
> 
> I hate Butterfinger
> 
> That or coconut....
> Anything else? Cover it in chocolate and I'm there


 Blue Bell Moo Bars. The thin chocolate is so authentic you can taste it the next morning.  AND it's addictive, very. Unfortunately for the rest of the world, they're only made in Brenham, Texas, at the Blue Bell ice cream factory. *sigh*


----------



## hortysir

Just dawned on me that there's one exception to the white chocolate rule:

v
v
v


----------



## boedicca

I'm partial to Green & Black's Dark Chocolate 70%...

And the Truffle Shop in Nevada City makes The Best Truffles EVAH!


----------



## hjmick

hortysir said:


> White chocolate is blaspheme



White chocolate is not really chocolate per se...


----------



## Snookie

Godiva chocolate is good stuff.


----------



## Wake

I prefer bars of the highest percentage of dark chocolate. It's rich in antioxidants and can suppress the appetite, among other things.


----------



## Gracie

Does anyone remember the Flix candie that came in a tube? Chocolate drops..similar to hershey kisses but these tasted SO much better. Those are what I want, lol.

Other than that...I like chocolate with cinnamon hearts.


----------



## Gracie

hortysir said:


> Just dawned on me that there's one exception to the white chocolate rule:
> 
> v
> v
> v



Oh! I LOVE zero bars!


----------



## Snookie

I wish they made chocolate pez.


----------



## Gracie

Oh!! Pez!!! I like those too! Chocolate pez....now that is a great idea, lol.


----------



## Snookie

Gracie said:


> Oh!! Pez!!! I like those too! Chocolate pez....now that is a great idea, lol.



The pez dispensers turn me on.


----------



## Esmeralda

Godiva Chocolate Espresso Toffee Liquor Cheesecake


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Sarah G

Esmeralda said:


> Godiva Chocolate Espresso Toffee Liquor Cheesecake



I'm not one to eat a lot of chocolate but I was at the Cheesecake Factory the other day and indulged in a pretty big piece of this:






So good.


----------



## Jughead

Snookie said:


> Godiva chocolate is good stuff.


Yeah, the wife likes Godiva, mainly truffles. She has them scattered all over the house now with the Christmas Season upon us. I'm not much into chocolate, although I will have an occasional non-chocolate candy bar every now and then (payday is good).


----------



## boedicca

I'm very happy that Charles Chocolates is back in business!  Their triple dipped almonds and hazelnuts are faboo!

Chocolate Covered Nuts | Charles Chocolates


----------



## Mr. H.

One of our corporate clients gave me a 5 pound box of this...

Chocolates & Chocolate Candy | See's Candies

Oofah!


----------



## Sunshine

Today, I made chocolate gravy.  Tomorrow I'll have chocolate and biscuits for breakfast.


----------



## HenryBHough

Piker!

Ray Nagin made a whole city chocolate.

Then he got caught at it.......


----------



## Sunshine

HenryBHough said:


> Piker!
> 
> Ray Nagin made a whole city chocolate.
> 
> Then he got caught at it.......


----------



## Bill Angel

Which would YOU choose as a snack? ( one cupcake or two nutrition bars)
For further discussion see http://bill-angel.livejournal.com/116007.html


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Sunshine

Bill Angel said:


> Which would YOU choose as a snack? ( one cupcake or two nutrition bars)
> For further discussion see bill_angel - Which One Would You Choose for a Snack?



I don't care for either, actually.  Give that choice, I would just find something else.


----------



## westwall

Connery said:


> What kind of is your favorite?
> 
> Right now my favorite is...
> 
> Dark chocolate and orange slice











These are my current vice.  Can't get any of the Belgian ones in my area at the moment


----------



## Sunshine

hortysir said:


> Just dawned on me that there's one exception to the white chocolate rule:
> 
> v
> v
> v



Try them with popcorn.


----------



## Sarah G

Yeah, even in winter.


----------



## Camp

westwall said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of is your favorite?
> 
> Right now my favorite is...
> 
> Dark chocolate and orange slice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my current vice.  Can't get any of the Belgian ones in my area at the moment
Click to expand...


Have you tried CVS? They stock Lindt products at the ones in my area. They also carry Milka, great chocolate.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I like Chocolate with raspberry filling - Godiva bars!   That is my chocolate fix!


----------

